# IMOVIE Project - Please Help



## SteveWilko (Feb 14, 2011)

I am creating an Imovie project for my new born son and EVERYTHING has suddenly gone! 
The project was in Imovie's and I was attempting to export it to IDVD, but unfortunately I had deleted some of the original sources. I had backed them up on my Time Machine and thought that if I re-connected the Time Machine Imovies would pick them up automatically (which it didnt) - but when I returned to Imovies ALL of the project had gone without a trace. I cannot find the project anywhere (on the HD).
I can find the project in my latest backup (it says that it is 60MB in size) but when I click on it or ask it to play nothing happens.

I do have back up clips on the Time Machine but again when I drag and drop them into Imovies to start all over it refuses to do it.

I should state that I am computer inept but any support you can give would be great ... I am worried I have lost any chance of making a DVD for my son.
Thank you in advance.
​


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

To get the file from Time Machine, you click on it and then click the restore button. Once the file has been restored look for it on your desktop, or in the folder the original file was in. You can not drag and drop things from Time Machine into other programs. Also, I believe that iMovie only references video files, not keep them in the project file like iMovie HD did. As well as restore the iMovie project, you will need to restore all the video files that you used in the project, and keep them until you have burned the DVD.


----------

